# My bonding momement!!!!



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I did it, I did it, I did it!! No chasing, just seized the moment.....I have been so scared to pick up that rooster since he showed up at my doorstep. But after chatting on here, I faced my fear of birds. It was exhilirating to hold him!! I was sitting with him chatting and just took a couple deep breathes and picked him right up, NO problem. It felt like he was purring in my arms. Thank you to the Earlyguy for the pics and advice on bonding!! So, happy right now, feel like a new mom, and dying to pick up new hens!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Horray for you! Horray for you! You've taken a big step in so many ways. So proud of you! Horray. He looks so happy to be in your arms. . Horray for you!


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

YAYYYY, hes gorgeous!!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What a handsome boy you have! Congratulations chicken mom.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

well done, great job


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you peeps! Was a great moment for me and chicken. He seems happier today too. Adding finishing touches to the coop today getting ready for his new hunnies. Plan to put the girls in the coop first and then entice him into the coop. Do I leave them locked up in there or let them range? I'm assuming I need to keep my eye on them. I kinda wanna see if they do have babies, I have an electrical cord that runs out to the coop, if I need heat.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Let's see the finished coop. I'm so curious. I had some scrap wood out front of my house. I had scavenged it and some one took it! Lol. Guess they scavenged it from me. Hahahahaha


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

they recycled your recycling lol.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm glad I could help. If your yard is fenced in where they can't get out then they will be a lot healthier if you let them free range. Plus you won't have to feed them as much or water as much as they get those from foraging. I really am proud. I have met a few people that were scared of all birds. But showed them how friendly my birds are and they eventually hand fed them. I'd be interested in seeing the coop pics as well.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

You can see it here, still no nest boxes yet, he is building them now. http://www.chickenforum.com/f16/my-roos-set-up-838/

here he is working on it: This is phase four:


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Start a pallet hunt. Lawn mower places have big pallets. Find local wood companies and ask for scrap wood. Trash pick. If I see an old piece of wood on someone's lawn I ask them for it. I got an old door today and wood branches for runs. Total score!! I am also redecorating a study for the family and plan to use the leftover paint. There is a lot of old wood in Idaho. good luck and hide it better next time


----------

